# Excel 2007 always opens Book1



## starcope (Jul 18, 2008)

Whenever I double click on an excel file in Explorer to open it in Excel 2007, another workbook named Book1 opens. My XLSTART folder is empty and I don't have a personal.xls fille. The problem it causes is that the spreadsheet I want to open starts without Automatic calculation because that's the way Book1 opens. How can I stop Book1 from opening.?


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

You can go into Excel Options, select the Advanced tab, scroll down to the General section and check the entry in the field labeled _At Startup, Open All Files In_.


----------



## starcope (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. I figured out the solution. We run an excel add-n called F9 which caused Book1 to open. Once I removed F9 from the add-in list, Book1 no longer opens.


----------

